

Elon Musk’s Plea to Internet Entrepreneurs: Do Something Different - sathishmanohar
http://allthingsd.com/20130529/elon-musks-plea-to-internet-entrepreneurs-do-something-different/

======
rurounijones
The entire point about doing internet based solutions is that the initial
capital outlay is small and therefore in reach of many people.

If I had a few hundred million kicking around like Mr. Musk (Which he made on
internet based solutions...) then you can be damn sure I would be trying to do
something "different".

